# Problemas con Tv OKI 32



## mitokondria

Tengo una televisión OKI tvv32t1 con un problemilla. 

Cuando la enciendo, da igual que sea por el botón o con el cable de la red, se enciende el led del stanby, a veces fijo, a veces parpadea y se apaga. Si se queda fijo y le doy al mando, igual enciende a la primera, que se vuelve a apagar o se queda apagado también el led del stanby, y si le doy al botón, se puede volver a encender el led y asi puedo estar que igual enciende la tele a la primera que no soy capaz de ponerla en marcha.

Una vez encendida, funciona correctamente, de lujo, si la vuelvo a apagar, tanto con el mando o con el botón, lo mismo, ya no enciende y vuelta a empezar.

La he desmontado, y he cambiado todos los condensadores que he encontrado en la tienda de electrónica, casi todos, y he repasado las soldaduras que me parecian frias,pero nada, sigue haciendo lo mismo.

¿Podriais darme alguna pista de donde puede estar la averia?

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

El modelo es oki tvv32t2 y no enciende, solo el led de stand by varia de intensidad cuando le dasal md para que encienda.
le he cambiado todos los condensadores electrolíticos (excepto el de 150uF/160V) de la fuente y sigue hacien lo mismo.
Pntalla negra, sin sonido y sin osd.
si alguien tiene el manual de servicio me vendría bien para poder tomar tensiones.

gracias por adelantado ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, las tensiones en la salida de fuente son correctas?.
Si el equipo posee backlight a CCFL, es una falla comun que se estropee alguna lampara o el propio inverter que las acciona.


----------



## el-rey-julien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Hola otra vez.
gracias por contestar Gudino, siento no haberte respondido antes pues donde estoy no puedo conectarme siempre que quiero.
El lcd lo tuve que dejar apartado unos dias pero hoy vuelvo al ataque. Me han comentado que hay varios condensadores en la fuente que suelen fallar, en especial dos de poliester de 15n/1Kv. y los voy a cambiar y os cuento.
Contestando a tu pregunta no he llegado a medir tensiones, pero supongo que los 5v los tiene puesto que se enciende el led de stand by. En un rato me pondré a ello y mare tensiones.

Pido excusas por haberme demorado tanto en escribir y doy las gracias por ser pacientes con los que somos nuevos en esto de las comunidades.


----------



## el-rey-julien

falla mas o menos común ,el tv no quiere arrancar y titila el led
(vale para fuente modelo 17PW26-1 de distintas marcas de LCD)
En el primario de la fuente hay tres resistencias SMD R817-818-819.. en serie de 619K, se alteran de valor. 
¿es  esta fuente ?
Ver el archivo adjunto 99729

aqui esta un esquema (pinchar en 17PW26+power.pdf )
para comparar las tensiones si son correctas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Hola, gracis por las anotaciones.

Mi fuente es el modelo 17PW20-v1.
Supongo que el esquema aunque no sea exactamente igual me valdrá de ayuda.

Le he cambiado todos los condensadores electrolíticos de la fuente, había varios hinchados, y he comprobado c877 y c878  de poliester con el capacímetro y estan bién. 
El aparato sigue igual, se enciende el led y cambia de tonalidad al dar al mando pero no sale imagen ni sonido.
Aunque físicamente no es la misma revisaré las resistencias smd del primario por si suena la flauta.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno aqui tengo también el esquema de tu fuente ,suerte con la reparacion ,pensé que era el otro modelo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Avería resuelta.

Tras darle muchas vueltas,comprobar que tenía los 5v y los 3,3v, vi que no tenía las demás... 12v,23v,33v,2´5v etc... echando un vistazo al esquema que he conseguido bajarme descubrí
que en Ic828, un lm317 de los de toda la vida, tenía entrada (baja) pero no salida. Revisando las zonas que alimenta para hallar el corto me centré en Ic807 y solucionado.

El problema estaba en una soldadura del condensador c835 de filtrado de alimentación del Ic807. al desoldarlo para sustituirlo por uno nuevo se dañó la pista (la raspé, doblé la patilla de c835 sobre ella y soldé) con tan mala suerte que alrestaurarla se quedó en corto la patilla 13 con la 12 del Ic807 llevando a masa los 12v que alimentan al Ic.  
Saneada la pista y rehecha con un cablecillo dandole forma circular en el extremo para la patilla del condensador la soldé con mucho cuidado y funcionando.

Aunque el aparato funciona correctamente, me surge una duda pues al apagarla con el mando del panel lateral, el TR803 chopped que genera los +5v y los +3,3v sisea cíclicamente y cuando estaba buscando la avería llegué a pensar que se trataba de "hipo".
¿Alguien sabe hasta que punto es normal?.

Estaba acostumbrado a reparar televisores de los de siempre y me daba reparo meterme con los lcd, tft y plasmas, pero ya le estoy cojiendo el gustillo.

Espero no haberme extendido demasiado. Os agradezco la ayuda, paciencia y dedicación.


----------



## elm0nit0

Amigos: Llegó a mis manos la famosa TV Oki del Carrefour la cual tiene un problema muy común y es que no enciende y la luz azul del standby se queda parpadeando. Al desmontar y quitar la fuente hago una comprobación visual y nada, los típicos condensadores que suelen aparecer hinchados están perfectos. Sin quitar componentes chequeo resistencias, y diodos y nada.

Pero al comprobar una pequeña resistencia, en concreto la R960 me encuentro que no tiene continuidad.
¿Es posible que el fallo en el encendido venga por ahí? Cabe decir que la TV dejó de funcionar un día que vino corte de luz. Si alguien sabe otro método para testear los componentes evitando desoldar, se agradece.



			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> bueno aqui tengo también el esquema de tu fuente ,suerte con la reparacion ,pensé que era el otro modelo



El esquema no es el mismo


----------



## Melghost

Hola. No tengo el esquema de ese televisor, pero si has visto una resistencia que no da continuidad, cámbiala y la pruebas. Será más rápido que analizar los motivos por los que no enciende.


----------



## elm0nit0

Melghost dijo:


> Hola. No tengo el esquema de ese televisor, pero si has visto una resistencia que no da continuidad, cámbiala y la pruebas. Será más rápido que analizar los motivos por los que no enciende.



Lo haré, ya te digo algo.
gracias


----------



## electronicafg

hola a todos tengo este lcd ,con el siguiente problema ,enciende normal ,pero la pantalla muestra los 3 colores, de una una a la vez ,,se ve verde despues azul y rojo ,asi continuamente,no responde al control remoto,tampoco con el teclado de control ,,,necesitaria saber si alguien tiene la eprom de este lcd,,,la placa de señales es 17MB12-3- en unos de los foros de electronica he conseguido la eprom de otra placa con la numeracion 17MB-12-2 -pero con esa eprom la tv ni siquiera enciende ,,,se ve que el ultimo numero influye en los datos ,,,las tensiones estan normales aparentemente ,,,ya que tampoco consigo el diagrama de este lcd,desde ya gracias a quien tenga la bondad de compartir esta eprom ,,, ...


buenas noches ,,a mi me paso lo mismo ,,,la falla era la siguiente ,el tv encendia con la luz azul en el medio de la pantalla ,,le daba power con canal ,el tv se ponia rojo verde y azul y se apagaba ,,aveces quedaba ppor buen rato ,y sin audio ,,lo que hice fue sacar la memoria 24c64 ,,y colocarle una memo virgen,,,encender tv ingresar a modo servis ,con el control remoto ,,donde hay un item que dice reset ,,con eso se soluciono el problema suerte ,, proba con menu 4275-reset modo servis ,,y comenta -suerte 


ya entregue la tv que tenia ,,sino con gusto te ayudaba ,,,,prueba cambiando la R,,si no estas seguro del valor coloca el tester en un extremo del alambre y la otra punta sobre el carbon de la R y la vas corriendo ,asi vas a tener un valor aproximado ,,,luego prueba sacando la memoria , y enciende la tv ,,a veces estos tvs se bloquean ,,, y traen inexplicables fallas ,,,ojala tengas suerte y sea eso nada mas ,,,no hay mucha info ,de este tv ,,,suerte


----------



## domingo69

buenas dias. Tengo una OKI TV V32T2 y se oye pero la pantalla quedo en negra. Estaba bien pero se quedo la imagen congelada y despues se torno roja hasta que termino en negra. alguien sabria darme alguna nocion sobre que le ocurre? ...


----------



## santifudore

Comprueba que funcione la retroiluminacion.Si funciona el problema podria estar en la t-con.Comprueba que le lleguen los 12v y que el fusible este en buen estado


----------



## domingo69

He comprobado la fuente y tiene una resistencia cortada en cuanto la monte ya os contare gracias 


Pues he sustituido esa resistencia y ahora se queda a oscuras con sonido y empiezan a salirle rayas verticales rojas hasta que vuelven a desaparecer y se queda en negro. Apago el aparato del boton y lo vuelvo a encender y ya prende y se ve de maravilla. a que puede ser debido? me gustaria terminar de arreglarlo


----------



## luztv

Hola foreros,eh llegado aquí con el fin de pedir una ayuda a los expertos,soy un apasionado de la electrónica y enmismomentos libres reparo televisores,pero,pero hoy me eh encontrado una que no quiere trabajar por nada. El problema está en la fuente que es de número 17pw20-v1, que en esta ocasión viene en una tv oki tvv32t2,pues no me da todos los voltajes,solo entrega 4 y 6 voltios que van al led azul y a la eprom. Ya eh cambiado condensadores electrolíticos,el chopper,los mosfett,el diodo shocket,el regulador IC828, y nada de nada. Alguien que me pueda ayudar le estaré eternamente agradecido.......Adiós. ...


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Un televiso OKI modelo OKITVV32T2. El principio tiene una falla, se ve  el monitor verde y hay que corregirlo con los menús. Hasta ahí era este  fallo.

Más adelante se rompió el sensor del mando distancia. Solo hay que  soldarlo, entonces encendía el TV con los botones del propio TV.

Más adelante otro fallo después de tantos meses, el TV enciende el piloto azul, se oye pero la pantalla está negra.

He estado mirando las placas para arriba y para abajo si hay alguna  soldadura suelta en los componentes de potencia, las bobinas de todo  tipo, transistores, la parte de la fuente alimentación y el inversor  (INVERTER). Las soldaduras lo he estado mirando con lupa, todo bien.  Ahora me dio por mirar si hay algún condensador inflado, nada de nada.  Luego mirar si algún diodo tipo 1N4007 y los demás que son 1N4148 si  están en corto, todos están bien.

No encuentro nada quemado. Por suerte, he estado mirando la EEPROM tipo  DIP. Lo he quitado del TV haber si ocurre algo, no pasa nada. Con el  grabador TE20X o JDM he leído la EEPROM CSI 24C64LI con el ic-prog, lee  bien, guardé el archivo por si acaso. También escribí toda todo el mapa  de memoria de la EEPROM para ver si hay problemas. Comprobando que ni  problemas de lectura o escritura en alguna posición de memoria, se me  ocurre poner la EEPROM en blanco. Otros técnicos dicen hay que esperar  unos 30 segundos para la configuración de la EEPROM cuando empieza a  escribir. Aún así nada de nada.

Hay otra EEPROM grande pero en esta está escrito el firmeare del TV, el menú que vez en la pantalla, no hay que tocarla.






Pensé en cambiar la placa entera, pero que va, prefiero reparala o comprar un TV nuevo.

¿Alguna idea?

PD: _Por dentro del TV, me he dado cuenta que OKI son unos chapuceros  haciendo TV. Muchas personas notan que es cutre nada más al verlo, no  hace falta ser técnico para saberlo._


----------



## DOSMETROS

Anda de incógnito ti Tv jajaja 

Revisale los inverters de los tubos y medile las tensiones , suele estropearse algún regulador de los tantos que tienen desparramados por todos lados


----------



## Meta

Ver el archivo adjunto 112409

Está marcado en azul, aunque no se vea, está justo debajo de esa placa. A parte de quitarle las placas que vez, ya lo he hecho pero lo haré otra vez. Hay unas tres más, en el centro arriba para el control de la imagen del TV y la sotras dos de las lámparas que dices. 

Precisamente no lo he mirado porque me parece muy engorroso desarmar esta tele al 100 %, ajajja ajajjaja jjaaja. Como canza Dios. Y eso que acabo de raparar una TV samnung de 52" que le costó a un amigo por 6.000 € hace 5 años. 

Para comprobar los inverter se necesita aparatos para ello. Deja ver que placa tiene para analizarlo y paso fotos por aquí.






Saludo.

PD: _El mejor consejo que les doy, pasen de la marca OKI, es mucha chapuza a domicilio y muy majadero para encontrar ciertos fallos comparados con otras marcas._


----------



## sergiot

Te cuento que los hay peores, por lo menos ese tv trae el blindaje de la pantalla, muchos de los lcd baratos no traen tal blindaje y genera problemas a corto plazo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

sergiot dijo:
			
		

> Te cuento que los hay peores, por lo menos ese tv trae el blindaje de la pantalla, muchos de los lcd baratos no traen tal blindaje y genera problemas a corto plazo.


*********************************************************
si justo iba a decir lo mismo ,algunos noblex made in argentina no lo traen .**
*********************************************************



			
				Meta dijo:
			
		

> Para comprobar los inverter se necesita aparatos para ello. Deja ver que placa tiene para analizarlo y paso fotos por aquí.


como guia se puede usar esto ,por lo manos para diagnosticar la falla ,no ase falta mas que un tester,maña y paciencia
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------



## kuroro16

Si no tienes probador de lamparas, usa un balastro de los focos ahorradores.
Al inverter solo verifica la presencia de HV, los capacitores de HV y en el conector de entrada que los voltajes esten correctos.

Si tiene pin de ERROR y se va a estado alto es por que algo esta mal en el inverter. Si se queda en estado bajo te recomiendo revises las soldaduras del micro y del escalador en la mainboard


----------



## Meta

Buenas:

Las soldaduras lo tengo más que revisado a lupa, aunque parezca una tontería, hay que verlo a fondo.

Me he dado cuanta, qu eeste TV tiene la luz azul cuando está apagado. Al encender el TV, se tiene que apagar la luz azul, en realidad Led azuk, luego encenderse la pantalla. Mi opinión ahora es el arranque del TV.

Aquí abajo, una foto de unos de los inversores. Uno en cada lado de la pantalla. Ni rastros de soldaduras ni algo quemado o reventado.
Ver el archivo adjunto 112439

Ahora me toca ver bien la fuente alimentación más a fondo.

En cuanto lo que dicen arriba de medir con el tester la salida del inversor, no hay qu ehacerlo así tan a la ligera. El tester te puede saltar por los aires ya que hay tensiones de 1200 V a 4000 V.

He visto algunas bonibas de 0 V a 94 V.

Un saludo y gracias por dar ideas, que pueden seguir comentando. 

Como dije antes, ahora me centro en el arranque del TV.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Buenas:
> 
> Las soldaduras lo tengo más que revisado a lupa, aunque parezca una tontería, hay que verlo a fondo.
> 
> Me he dado cuanta, qu eeste TV tiene la luz azul cuando está apagado. Al encender el TV, se tiene que apagar la luz azul, en realidad Led azuk, luego encenderse la pantalla. Mi opinión ahora es el arranque del TV.
> 
> Aquí abajo, una foto de unos de los inversores. Uno en cada lado de la pantalla. Ni rastros de soldaduras ni algo quemado o reventado.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112439
> 
> Ahora me toca ver bien la fuente alimentación más a fondo.
> 
> *En cuanto lo que dicen arriba de medir con el tester la salida del inversor, no hay qu ehacerlo así tan a la ligera. El tester te puede saltar por los aires ya que hay tensiones de 1200 V a 4000 V.*
> 
> He visto algunas bonibas de 0 V a 94 V.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por dar ideas, que pueden seguir comentando.
> 
> Como dije antes, ahora me centro en el arranque del TV.



que no leiste el hilo,
en ningun lado dice que hay que medir tension,es de sentido comun 



> - Transformador del inverter mal
> 
> Los transformadores (designados en las placas PCB con la T) convierten un bajo voltaje en alto. Pueden cortarse o estar en mal estado.
> Una simple prueba es medir la resistencia. Si miramos el transformador, son pequeñas vueltas.
> 
> En caso de tener un multímetro manual, lo seteamos en 2k ohms (2000 ohms). Podemos testear el transformador en el circuito.
> Para esto, debemos haber tenido el monitor apagado por al menos 5 minutos para que se descargue bien la energía que quede en el circuito.
> 
> a) Numeramos los pines del transformador como querramos
> b) Punta negra en pin 1, roja en pin 2 - Anotar los ohm
> c) Punta negra en pin 1, roja en pin 3 - Anotar los ohm
> d) Punta negra en pin 1, roja en pin 4 - Anotar los ohm
> e) Etc.
> f) Punta negra en pin 1, roja en el último pin - Anotar los ohm
> g) Punta negra en pin 2, roja en pin 3 - Anotar los ohm
> h) Punta negra en pin 2, roja en pin 4 - Anotar los ohm
> i) Etc.
> j) Punta negra en pin 2, roja en el último pin - Anotar los ohm
> k) Punta negra en pin 3, roja en pin 4 - Anotar los ohm
> l) Etc.
> m) Finalmente, punta roja en el anteúltimo pin, roja en el último - Anotar los ohm
> 
> Una variación de 3% o más en la parte secundaria indica un mal transformador. Por ejemplo, si uno mide 950 ohms y el otro 750 ohms, entonces el transformador está mal.
> Esta no es una prueba exhaustiva, no detecta todas las fallas.
> Acá tienen un ejemplo de cómo medir: http://lcdparts.net/TransformerDetai...ProductID=2724


----------



## kuroro16

¿Por que el arranque del TV? no se suponia enciende, no se ve pero si se eschucha.

¡Primero revisa en el conector de entrada del inversor!, en especial las terminales marcadas como:
INV_ON, BL_ON, LAMP_ON--> esta orden será suministrada por el Microcontrolador y será de un nivel de 5 ó 3.3 VCD. 

DIMMER ó DIM--> este es una orden de control de brillo de lámparas que de igual forma será suministrado por el Microcontrolador y su nivel será de aproximadamente 2.5 VCD. 

ERROR, INV_ERROR ó ERROR_OUT --> este pin es la salida para la protección deberá ser de un nivel bajo (0 V). 

Si se cumplen todas estas condiciones el Backlight deberá funcionar sin problema. Ahora, si todas las medidas estan correctas sera momento de buscar la falla por otro lado.

Si por el contario tienes un estado alto en el pin de ERROR, comprueba la existencia de HV. ésto lo puedes hacer *acercando* un foco de neón y si enciende es indicativo de que existe el HV.

Si tienes HV solo te queda revisar las lamparas y los capacitores de absorción. Recuerda que aunque se vean bien los capacitores puede que esten desvalorados y con eso es suficiente para que no encienda.


----------



## Meta

kuroro16 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Por que el arranque del TV? no se suponia enciende, no se ve pero si se eschucha.



Porque ahora ya no funciona el arranque del TV, cada vez está peor, jajaajjajajajja.

Cuando pueda a lo largo de este día, ya que por fin se llevaron el TV Samsung de 52" por 6.000 € que costó hace 5 años, ya podré traer el OKI a mi casa y con internet al lado para mirarlo con más detalle, estos días estoy hiendo a la casa y mirar todo a ciegas. 

Lo peor que no encuentro el esquema eléctrico de este TV OKI. Con el tiempo que estuve en la casa con este TV, si fuera un taller no sería rentable, hoy será 5 días que ando con él y no encuentro nada, ejjejeje.

Voy a seguir los consejos, antes que nada, saber por qué no arranca. A pesar de todoesto, espero que no encontrar otro fallo raro.

Ver el archivo adjunto 112463

Antes que nada, quiero saber el problema del arranque. Antes el TV la luz piloto azul cuando se queda encendida, es que está apagado el TV, cuando el TV se enciende, se apaga la luz azul que es normal en este Tv y se enciende la pantalla, en este caso la pantalla se queda en negro y se oye.

Ahora mismo que no enciende ni de esa manera. Total, espero cambiar un par de condensadores grandes si los encuentro igual, ya que su electrolito en la parte de potencia debido al calor se puede secar.

Por cierto, mirando bien las placas, que va, repito, no comprar OKI, al carajo esa marca por mucho que te llame la atención sus precios, como se nota que está hehco en China con componentes muy pobres, pegado con cintas de las malas, con cola, un diodo 1N4148 en dos condensadores que no están, ajajja jajajjaja.


----------



## kuroro16

Jajaja ok, esta vez si que te ha tocado un dolor de hue....

¿Entonces solo tienens Standby?, si es así y el que no tengas iluminación, para mi seria problema con el micro o almenos es de lo que yo sospecharia.

Esta tarde mirare entre mis diagramas haber si lo encuentro.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Meta revisa si no te sirve este esquema de la fuente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/lcd-oki-funciona-105423/
si no es ,publica el modelo de tu fuente a ver si es la 17PW20 v1
si ya lo revise yo es el esquema del mensaje #7


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Muchas gracias por la información. Si tienen más esquemas eléctricos de las demás placas del TV completo, mejor que mejor.

El modelo de mi fuente es la 17PW20 v1. 

Buscando información como loco, he encontrado estos vídeos. Parece ser mil cosas este tipo de fuente.






Mirar minuto 2.38

¿Sabes lo que dijo un ruso cuando fue al espacio?
No existe ni ángeles, ni dioses ni el espíritu Santo.

Es lo que siento con este tipo de placas. Ahora, en este mismo momento voy a buscar el TV para traerlo a mi casa, al menos está desmontado casi todo.

Saludo.


----------



## Meta

Hola de nuevo:

Por fin he hecho algo nuevo. La pantalla ya enciende, algo es algo. Por fin. Lo que he hecho es, dejar en blanco la EEPROM 24C64, dejar que se programe la configuración sola y para mi sorpresa, el televisorsito ya está encendido.

Por un lado estoy contento, por el otro veo que tiene fallos y quiero solucionarlo. Conecté la PlayStation 3 por HDMI, lo ponga al HDMI1 o el HDMI2, lo detecta pero la pantalla se ve negro. A veces francas raras, como si  hubiera puesto mal los cables. 

En los canales de la TV se ve como verde raro y cantoso. A veces se va el verde y se ve de esta manera. Aquí abajo una imagen sin canal o cable de antena.

Ver el archivo adjunto 112495

¿Alguna idea?

Gracia a tod@s.


----------



## el-rey-julien

intenta actualizar el sofware del tv,


----------



## Meta

Hola:

No se me había ocurrido lo de actualizar el firmware del TV. Es una buena esperanza el firmware para actualizarlo. Estuve buscando el modelo OKITVV32T2 en la Web oficial http://www.oki.es y parece ser que de televisores nada de nada, solo impresoras OKI.

Mirando en otra Web http://www.okiservice.es/ pone su número en el cual no me interesa llamar, pero encontra el software para actualizar como qu eno hay.

Si hay Web para descargar el software lo pueden hacer saber por aquí, por ahora no tengo idea de encontralo.

Buscando por Internet, se dice que los componentes OKI son de los turcos hechos en http://www.vestel.es/

Al menos voy a mandarle un e-mail a estos por aquí: http://www.vestel.es/servicio_tecnico.html

Deja ver si responden, la verdad, sigo recomendando no comprar o usar los OKI bajo ningún concepto. Son una porquería para todo. Muchos técnicos por ahí vacilándonce de la marca.

Miran que muchos se vacilan de la marca OKI o la desprecian, por algo será.
http://zonaforo.meristation.com/los-cutre-televisores-oki-t1232720.html

Saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

son chasis chinos genéricos  ,depende la marca del tv le cargan un firware con otro logo,
podes revisar si todos los flex están bien ajustados,porque es probable que al manosearlo se alla desajustado algo


----------



## Meta

Hola:

He estado revisando los flex uno a uno por si acaso. Por ahora, no parece ser el motivo, solo por ahora.

He quitado la EEPROM 24C64. He intentado arrancar el TV y no arrranca. Así que esta eEPROM es importantísima. Pensé que quitar la EEPROM el TV enciende, solo que no guarda los valores. Pues si, hay que tenerlo bien funcionando y bien conectado en su zócalo. En otro TV no ocurre lo mismo, pueden funcionar sin la EEPROM sin guardar los datos.

Algo nuevo que se aprende. Lo diseñaron así. Al menos que ponga una señal de fallo de la EEPORM como códigos post que tienen los PC de sobremesa. Así no compro máquinas de diagnósticos.

Como el HDMI no me hace caso, probé con usar el euroconector. La imagen que muestra es esta, con estos colores feos y cantosos, quiero saber que es lo que falla. Por ahora estaba revisando los conectores de la pantalla por si acaso. Al menos la TV que se pueda encender es un paso, ahora toca otro.







Saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo revisaría bien los filtros de la fuente,un mal filtrado puede ser la causa,sobre todo en los 3,3 y 5 volt.
revisa si no encontrás la info de la eeprom,salva los datos actuales (por si acaso) y re-grabala con la info nueva,
el cable de t-com tiene que estar lo mas pegado al blindaje,eso evita interferencias.
PD:

en la foto es como si la pantalla estuviera ''apretada'' o como si el panes estaría medio doblado y como si estubiera fallando el flex ,limpialo con una goma de borrar tinta


----------



## Meta

En eetos momentos voy a la tienda a comprar si lo tienen, la EEPROM 24C64 o similar. 
Luego les cuento. No graba ni el volumen, brillo, contraste, color, etc.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

De la  EEPROM CSI 24C64 he conseguido el de Microchip 24LC64, que son equivalentes. Lo introduzco al zócalo en el TV, la respuesta es la misma. No queda guardado los datos del TV, como volumen, brillo, contraste. 

¿Entonces, dónde guarda esa información exactamente?

Saludo.


----------



## sergiot

Realmente me llama mucho la tensión, que te el tv funcione sin la eeprom gradaba con el firmware del propio tv, en algunos tv's de crt tenían esa función de grabar una memoria virgen, pero pensé que en los lcd eso era tan así, para mi, la imagen que muestra es como que al no tener info la memoria el proceso de imagen está haciendo cualquier cosa, no digo que lo que pienso es lo correcto, es solo un pensamiento.


----------



## el-rey-julien

quizás solo guarde los canales y algunos ajustes menores de sonido en la eeprom


----------



## Meta

sergiot dijo:
			
		

> Realmente me llama mucho la tensión,
> 
> *¿Te llama la tensión o la atención?
> Tensión suena un poco electrizante. *
> 
> que te el tv funcione sin la eeprom gradaba con el firmware del propio tv, en algunos tv's de crt tenían esa función de grabar una memoria virgen, pero pensé que en los lcd eso era tan así, para mi, la imagen que muestra es como que al no tener info la memoria el proceso de imagen está haciendo cualquier cosa, no digo que lo que pienso es lo correcto, es solo un pensamiento.



Si no tiene la EEPROM puesta en su zócalo, el TV no enciende, así de simple.

La verdad no se que hacer. 

Tiene otra EEPROM en otra placa pero esta es para meter tarjetas PCMCIA.





¿Habrá otra zona donde guarde los datos?

Voy a mirar cada integrado y lo pongo aquí.


----------



## Scooter

La "tarjeta" lateral es para los decodificadores de canales de pago


----------



## joaqui14

cuando la conecto se oye un chillido y al rato el piloto de encendido parpadea no hace nada mas

Alguien puede ayudarme gracias.


----------



## Cdma System

Lo estás teniendo en standby por eso hace el parpadeo, verificaste algo? Ya que las fallas pueden ser distintas pero con un mismo síntoma.


----------



## joaqui14

si no me arranca la television se queda fijo a principio y la pantalla completamente apagada y cuando cambio de canal para encender la tele parparde y no arranca


----------



## el-rey-julien

medir la fuente,hay un corto por eso es el chillido,quizas el inverter,,,,


----------



## robertogg

Hola

El problema que a mi se me ha dado en este modelo de TV es que se encontraba en cortocircuito uno de los dos diodos de rectificación de la tensión de 24V. Esto provocaba que se activada la señal de protección de la fuente de Stanby e impedía que arrancara la fuente de +150v y de +24v.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fossy

Hola amigos: 

Tengo una TV OKI V32T2 que parece como bloqueada, enciende el led azul de stand-by pero al pulsar teclas en el mando o en el TV, la pantalla no enciende ni hace nada. 

El led azul no parpadea, ni cambia de intensidad ni nada..., está totalmente fijo. 

La fuente fue reparada hace un año de condensadores por un problema de arranque, pero en aquella ocasión la TV respondía a las teclas del mando o del lateral, el led se apagaba pero no arrancaba y se solucionó cambiando los condensadores electrolíticos, pero es que ahora no es ese síntoma, ya que el led permanece encendido e intacto. La TV parece bloqueada. 

La fuente es 17PW20.1 

¿Alguna sugerencia?. 

Gracias!!.


----------



## el-rey-julien

primero tenes que probar la fuente bien ,verifica  todas las tensiones y si enciende ,,,, porque puede que le falten algunas tenciones





el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno aqui tengo también el esquema de tu fuente ,suerte con la reparacion ,pensé que era el otro modelo



en el mensaje #8 deje el esquema ,descargalo


----------



## elrumano

para arregla estos colores es la culpa de la eeprom se a reseteado  busca en google como aceder al menu de la tele es algo de pulsar unos numeros y menu ay solo tienes que cambiar una cosa vaya probando es solo si - no y se ponen los colores bien sobre la marcha a mi me paso al comprar una eeprom nueva


----------



## Fossy

Bueno amigos, ya he medido todas las tensiones de salida de la fuente y está todo correcto. La única anomalía que he sacado (si es que es una anomalía), es que en la salida PL803, pin 8, me da 11.5v en vez de 12v que marca el esquema, y en el mismo PL803, pin 7, me da 33.8v en vez de los 33v que me marca el esquema. No sé si eso es indicativo de falla, ya que el resto de tensiones si que me las da exactas.

Qué opinan, ¿puede ser eso indicativo de una falla, o damos por buena la fuente y hay que pasar a un fallo en placa?

Espero vuestra respuesta. Gracias!!!


----------



## pandacba

Tenes el esquema de eses aparato?, fijate que el micro este alimentado, es muy común que si fue por una descarga eléctrica en la línea, la placa principal este iniutilizada.
El micro recibe una tensión o dos según los modelos, de bajo valor 1.5v, 3V y deben estar presentes en std-by, de no ser asi imposible que arranque, sin esquema es muy dificil


----------



## Fossy

El esquema de la placa base no lo tengo aunque voy a intentar buscarlo y tratare de ver en qué puntos puedo medir la tensión del micro.

Entonces, ¿descartamos que sea de la fuente de alimentación?.

Gracias pandacba.



La placa es 17MB12-3

Si está el esquema. Lo he puesto en Google y es una placa muy común. Está por muchos sitios.

Lo que no sé en que puntos alternativos puedo medir el micro, pero bueno, intentaré con el tester en las diminutas patillas, espero no hacer un corto


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Para que quede en el foro y los colegas puedan seguir iluminándonos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fossy

Andaaa, muchas gracias por el aporte!!

Ahí tenemos ya para medir tensiones. El problema es que es todo esquema teórico y hay que estrujarse un poco, pero por lo menos ya hay por donde empezar.

Pandacba y compañeros, ¿por cual medición empiezo según el esquema?.

Gracias!!


----------



## Fossy

Novedades:

En base al esquema que nos ha proporcionado el compañero, he podido medir las tensiones del IC 301, VCT6953P, Pin 1 da correctamente 3,3v, y Pin 156 da correctamente 3,3v.

Creo que al micro le entra la alimentación correctamente.

¿Qué mas puedo medir?.

Gracias!!


----------



## pandacba

En el pin 18 hay una entrada de 8V en el pin 33 una de 5V le llegan los 5V a la memoria? con un osciloscopio sobre el xtal para ver si oscila o si trabaja el circuito de reset


----------



## Fossy

El pin 18 lo he podido medir y tiene 7.6v, el pin 33 no he podido medirlo porque la patilla no va a ninguna pista y justamente al lado hay una de masa, entonces no he podido medirlo por temor a hacer un corto con la punta del tester. A ver si mañana con luz del día desmonto la placa y veo si por debajo hay algún punto o pista para medirlo.

Respecto al osciloscopio no tengo ninguno. Habría otro método?.

De todos modos tengo la impresión que todas las tensiones llegan correctamente al micro.

Gracias!.


----------



## Fossy

Yo es que estoy por comprar la placa entera, pero me gustaría antes probar de alguna forma que la avería esté en la placa y no en otro sitio, no vaya a ser que la compre por internet y luego no sea ese el problema.

Gracias!!


----------



## okiestropeada

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y no controlo mucho de electronica.La cuestion es que mi television okitvv32t2 enciende pero al encender no muestra nada ni audio solo 3 colores:rojo verde y azul y se imtercambian entre ellos.No hace nada tocandole a ningun boton.Me podias explicar a nivel usuario como soy yo que debo hacer? (para decirme que lo lleve al servicio tecnico no comenteis lo quiero arreglar yo) gracias y un saludooo


----------



## yosimiro

¿Pero está conectado a alguna señal de video?


----------



## FrancoPez

Podrías empezar por revisar cable LVDS y conector en tarjeta t-con. Si tienes falso contacto o ausencia de señal se presenta la falla que describes.


----------



## okiestropeada

p p p dijo:
			
		

> ¿Pero está conectado a alguna señal de video?



esta conectada normal enchufada y la antena



			
				FrancoPez dijo:
			
		

> Podrías empezar por revisar cable LVDS y conector en tarjeta t-con. Si tienes falso contacto o ausencia de señal se presenta la falla que describes.



gracias haber si quedo con un amigo que controla y miramos..


----------



## erdux84

elm0nit0 dijo:


> Estimado tengo un problema con un TV Oki de 32" que no enciende desde que hubo un corte de luz. Se queda el Standby azul parpadeando y nada. 99% que el fallo está en la fuente. Lleva una Vestel 17PW26-3. A simple vista no localizo ningún fallo, condensadores, fusible, soldaduras, zonas quemadas. probé lo que pude sin desmontar componentes para informarme mejor (didoos, fusible, condensadores, resistencias) El fallo que detecté fue en la R960 que no tiene continuidad pero no estoy seguro que sea ese el fallo. Alguna ayuda o recomendación?
> Un saludo y gracias
> PD: El esquema no es el mismo




Que tal amigo tengo la misma falla que tu, pudiste resolverla.

Saludos


----------



## erdux84

Hola que tal amigos, tengo una tv OKI V32B-HU con placa de corriente 17PW26-4 , la tv no enciende ni se escucha solo parpadea el les azul del stamby, cuando la conectó a la corriente queda como 5 seg fija luego comienza a parpadear y no responden las tecla d encendido ni los demás botones, revise los diodos y están bien, también revise el voltaje y parece estar bien, que más puedo hacer para identifica y reparar et falla???
Muchas gracias de atensni.


----------



## ENTRAR

Esto es para FOSSY si no has reparado la averia, lo primero es cambiar la eeprom, que es una 24c64 wp ,depues tienes que hacer una busqueda,pienso que con esto se soluciona



Para erdux84  la averia que comentas ,pienso que puede ser problema de la botonera


----------



## juliusjackson

Hola a todos


Estoy intentado reparar la fuente de una Tv Lcd oki 32t2 con la fuente de vestel 17pw20.1 adjunto enlace del esquema.

Tras comprobar los fallos comunes como condensadores, resistencias y voltajes , llego a la conclusion de que todo está en orden menos el paso del standby a marcha.

Mi pregunta consiste en si hay alguna manera de puentear ese circuito, y como debería de hacer para que cada vez que encienda en el interruptor directamente la Tv encienda sin pasar por standby


----------



## jabega2151

Hola  ,    soy un aficionado a la electronica y tengo un TV marca OKI que no sale de standby.

Cuando lo conecto a la red solo prende el piloto azul y no obedece a ningun mando.

No hace nada .
La placa de la fuente de alimentacion es una vestel 17IPS16-3 ,  he buscado el esquema pero no veo la que yo tengo,  no me coinciden los componentes. Tiene menos componentes de lo que vienen en los esquemas que e visto.  
Y la placa Mainboard es una 17MB45-2

Ajunto esquemas por donde me estoy guiando

Cambie los condensadores de entrada de fuente por estar desvalorizados pero sigue sin funcionar.  He revisado resto componentes y aparentemente estan bien.

A la hora de conectar estan los voltajes de 12v y de 5V  y en la eeprom esta los 3.3 v que es correcto NO !!
Lo que veo esque al cabo de unos segundos la linea de 12v de la salida del conector PL803 pin 7 y 8 se me cae abajo y se queda en 2.3 V  .  eso no se si es normal.

El voltaje de  14.5 V a  la salida de los diodos esa se mantiene.

No se donde seguir mirando ,  espero ayuda para poder seguir.

Espero haberme explicado bien.



Gracias por adelantado


----------



## doramas

hola tengo un   Tv OKI TVV32T2 que al encerderlo se queda en standby con led fijo pero si desconecto los cables que van  desde la fuente al inverter enciende y se oye el sonido de cualquier canal que cambie  e mirado el inverter y no parece averiado , creeis que pueda ser la pantalla? gracias un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien

proba con otro inverter a si ves imagen,si sale brillo tienes el inverter averiado


----------



## doramas

hola amigo gracias por responder ya habia probado con otro inverter y no arranca parece como que quiere arrancar y se proteje e visto en la pagina anterior de este mismo tema un post de Robertogg que cambio un diodo de rectificacion de la tencion  y arranco sabes donde esta ese diodo? para cambiarlo, e intentado mandarle un mensaje a robertogg pero no me deja porque soy nuevo en el foro, o si se te ocurre algo mas que pueda mirar te lo agradeseria gracias  un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien

> El problema que a mi se me ha dado en este modelo de TV es que se encontraba* en cortocircuito uno de los dos diodos de rectificación de la tensión de 24V.*



para que el mensaje,si alli lo dice 
diodo rectificador de la salida de 24 volt , o sea esta en la fuente ,donde la salida de 24 volt


----------



## doramas

el-rey-julien dijo:


> [/B]
> para que el mensaje,si alli lo dice
> dioso rectificador de la salida de 24 volt , o sea esta en la fuente ,donde la salida de 24 volt


hola amigo gracias por contestar a ver si puedes ayudarme veras en el esquema de la fuente
17pw20.1 en la pl802 o sea en la salida de la fuente hacia el inversor estas son las tensiones que tengo :en los ping 1,2,3y4 tengo 24,5 voltios en los ping 6,7y8 tengo masa y en el ping 11-2,1voltios y en el ping 12-1,7 voltios veras en el esquema me viene solo los 24 voltiosde los pines1234 y queria que me dijeras si estos valores son normales y si es normal lo de lo pines 6,7,8 que dan masa gracias un saludo desde canarias


----------



## el-rey-julien

la salida de 24 volt esta bien,
las otras tensiones no sabría decirte ,pero seguramente están bien ,de otra forma el tv no tendría sonido ni cambiarían los canales ,
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
haber si entendí esto
si desconectas el cable del inverter el tv funciona pero no tiene brillo ,,,
ahora con el cable del inverter desconectado de la main , con otra fuente de 24 volt intenta que las lamparas/led enciendan y la pantalla se ilumine 
una ves que tengas las lamparas/led encendidas
enciendes el tv y mira si se ve algo


----------



## doramas

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la salida de 24 volt esta bien,
> las otras tensiones no sabría decirte ,pero seguramente están bien ,de otra forma el tv no tendría sonido ni cambiarían los canales ,
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> haber si entendí esto
> si desconectas el cable del inverter el tv funciona pero no tiene brillo ,,,
> ahora con el cable del inverter desconectado de la main , con otra fuente de 24 volt intenta que las lamparas/led enciendan y la pantalla se ilumine
> una ves que tengas las lamparas/led encendidas
> enciendes el tv y mira si se ve algo


correcto si desconecto el cable del inverter el televisor funciona con sonido y cambia de canales sin problema pero la pantalla no enciende ay esta el problema, si dejo el cable del inverter conectado el televisor intenta arranacar a veces se ve la pantalla por unos segundos en el canal av pero se vuelve a quedar en stanby y se queda el led encendido, no tengo probador de pantallapero le puse otro inverter y hace lo mismo si se te ocurre algo mas que pueda probar me dices gracias un saludo


----------



## doramas

hola de  nuevo amigos midiendo tensiones y mirando esquemas de la fuente 17pw20v1 e visto que la pl802 o sea la salida de la fuente al inverter el ping 12 que es el on off del inversor tiene solo 1.7 voltios que deberia tener 3.3 y quisiera saber si me podeis  guiar  un poco que componentes cambio? o cambio directamente todos los capacitadores de esa zona? gracias un saludo


----------



## sergiot

estas pidiendo que adivinemos de que cosas tenes que cambiar?? no lo tomes a mal, pero asi no son las cosas, las reparaciones son un poco mas complejas que cambiar todo lo que está alrededor del problema.

Cuando decis que colocaste otro inverter, que me imagino funcionaba, la pantalla seguió sin encender??


----------



## el-rey-julien

para probar la fuente ,hay que desconectar la main y todo , luego en el terminal stby de la fuente la arrancas a  fuente, mide y tiene que dar todas las tensiones que figuran en el esquema,



sergiot dijo:


> Cuando decis que colocaste otro inverter, que me imagino funcionaba, la pantalla seguió sin encender??



eso mismo le pregunte y no entendio o no se,porque si dice que el tv se escucha,cambia de canal 
por logica con otro inverter imagen tiene que tener,la pantalla se tiene que iluminar


----------



## doramas

hola amigos amigo sergio no e pedido a nadie que adivine nada yo e dicho si podriais ayudarme

y no entiendo que me conteste que las cosas no son asi de todas maneras gracias
bueno cuando digo que se oye el sonido y se puede cambiar de canal es cuando tengo desconectada la inverter y con la inverter nueva hace lo mismo que con la vieja no se si me e aclarado ahora , en la salida de la fuente a la inverter o sea en la pl802 en el ping 12 del on off del inverter es donde tengo la falla que l ping 12 tiene solo 1.7 voltios  y deberia tener 3.3voltios segun el esquema ese es problema que tengo y si alguien a tenido ese mismo problema y me podria quiar que componete cambiar pues mejor gracias un saludo


----------



## sergiot

Podes poner dos diodos en serie de los 5V y de esa manera obtener los 3.3V que necesitas para el encendido del inverter, de esa manera la pantalla se debería iluminar.


----------



## alabel120

Hola, buenas soy nuevo en este foro, y he estado leyendo un poco "bastante", haber queria hacer una question, yengo una oki de 32 pulgadas que me daba problemas a la hora de arrancar, el eld azul se encendia pero al momento empezaba a parpadear y la tv no se podia ver, me puse manos a la obra y desmonte el tv, la fuente de alimentacion es un 17pw26-1 v4, donde encontre un condensador inflado de 1000 micro faradios y 16v, lo sustitui pero ahora el led azul no se apagaba y la tv no encendia, siguiendo un poco los esquema que encontre de la fuente parecida, vi que habia conectado el condensador mal ya que al desoldarlo la pista se rompio y lo conecte mal, volvi a rebisar esquema y lo he conectado creo que bien, la question es que ahora el led azul si que se apaga el tv enciende se oye el canal pero no se ve, la pantalla se ilumina pero no hay imagen y el led he conseguido que no parpadee "peor no veo la imagen"
El problema creo que es la fuente de alimentacion, me podeis aconsejar alguna comprobacion o directamente cambio la fuente?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## sergiot

Una fuente no se cambia por el solo hecho de creer que esta mal, primero se hacen todas las mediciones posibles y luego se intenta de todas las formas su reparación.

Por lo que comentas no creo que sea la fuente, y para saberlo solo hay que tomarse un tiempo para medir todas las tensiones y verificar que estén dentro de los valores indicados en el plano o la placa de la misma.


----------



## diodoman

Hola, a la mía le pasa lo mismo que a muchas, no enciende, ya sea con botonera o mando y el led d stanby se queda fijo encendido, (aunque cambia de intensidad) y aveces se apaga y luego se vuelve a encender. La fuente es la 17pw20.1, empecé midiendo voltajes desde los primeros componentes de la fuente, llegué al primer transistor Mosfet, le llegaban 300V y pico, pero no salía V por las otras patas, le cambié y la TV sigue sin encender, pero me llegan más voltages que antes al primario del "choper", pero en el secundario nada. ¿Esta avería podría estar en la fuente o en la otra placa donde está el procesador, sintonizador y todo eso? ¿Qué puedo hacer para asegurarme que la avería está en la fuente?, creo que leí algo por aquí al respecto, pero creo que no me quedó del todo claro. 
Otra cosa que me dí cuenta después de cambiar el Mosfet, es que al mover los cables de la botonera salia sonido (imagen no) y de repente se iba, como si algún cable o conector hiciera falso contacto, medí continuidad y al parecer daba bien. 
A ver si me pueden ayudar y guiar un poco porque soy aficionado con estudios de FP electrónica pero desde hace muchos años.


----------



## diodoman

Hola, a la mía le pasa lo mismo que a muchas, no enciende, ya sea con botonera o mando y el led d stanby se queda fijo encendido, (aunque cambia de intensidad) y aveces se apaga y luego se vuelve a encender. La fuente es la 17pw20.1, empecé midiendo voltajes desde los primeros componentes de la fuente, llegué al primer transistor Mosfet, le llegaban 300V y pico, pero no salía V por las otras patas, le cambié y la TV sigue sin encender, pero me llegan más voltages que antes al primario del "choper", pero en el secundario nada. ¿Esta avería podría estar en la fuente o en la otra placa donde está el procesador, sintonizador y todo eso? ¿*Qué puedo hacer para asegurarme que la avería está en la fuente*?, creo que leí algo por aquí al respecto, pero quien lo dijo no se explicaba claro o faltaba info. 
Otra cosa que me dí cuenta después de cambiar el Mosfet, es que al mover los cables de la botonera salia sonido (imagen no) y de repente se iba, como si algún cable o conector hiciera falso contacto, medí continuidad y al parecer daba bien. 
A ver si me pueden ayudar y guiar un poco porque soy aficionado con estudios de FP electrónica pero desde hace muchos años.


----------



## skynetronics

Hola,

Al parecer, una parte del primario y la fuente stand-by están trabajando bien, pero para recibir ayuda debes ayudarnos a nosotros, ya que no estamos físicamente a tu lado para ver tu fuente. Sube fotos claras de tu fuente por el lado componentes y pistas y especialmente en el lado donde tiene los conectores de salida.



diodoman dijo:


> llegué al primer transistor Mosfet, le llegaban 300V y pico, pero no salía V por las otras patas, le cambié y la TV sigue sin encender



¿Por qué cambiaste el MOSFET original? ¿Estaba en corto o lo cambiaste "por si acaso"?



diodoman dijo:


> le cambié (el MOSFET) y la TV sigue sin encender, pero me llegan más voltages que antes al primario del "choper", pero en el secundario nada.



¿Qué voltajes tenías antes y después de cambiar el MOSFET?



diodoman dijo:


> ¿Esta avería podría estar en la fuente o en la otra placa donde está el procesador, sintonizador y todo eso?



Buena pregunta, pero eso es lo que hay que descartar primero con mediciones y hechos concretos antes que con suposiciones.



diodoman dijo:


> ¿*Qué puedo hacer para asegurarme que la avería está en la fuente*?



Sacar la fuente, y probarla sola (pero eso lo vemos cuando hayas subido fotos y respondido estas preguntas primero).



diodoman dijo:


> Otra cosa que me dí cuenta después de cambiar el Mosfet, es que al mover los cables de la botonera salia sonido (imagen no) y de repente se iba, como si algún cable o conector hiciera falso contacto, medí continuidad y al parecer daba bien.
> A ver si me pueden ayudar y guiar un poco porque soy aficionado con estudios de FP electrónica pero desde hace muchos años.



Dicho esto, te recomiendo repasar soldaduras en las botoneras y si ves soldaduras raras en la fuente, repásalas también.

Por lo que entiendo, algo comprendes de electrónica, así que seguramente sabes que para manipular la fuente sola, debes descargar el filtro principal, y al cambiar componentes usar una lampara en serie.

Con las respuestas y fotos que otorgues, seguimos.


----------



## skynetronics

Olvidé decir en el comentario anterior que partas por retirar los condensadores C877 y C878 y los midas afuera. Son de 12nF x 630v. Suelen desvalorizarse mucho en esa fuente, ocasionando problemas como el que describes, ya que van en el chopper de la fuente principal.

Si tienes capacímetro a mano, mídelos y postea acá el valor que te arrojan. Si no tienes capacímetro, cámbialos directamente y vuelve a probar, no pierdes nada.


----------



## hellfire4

Hola, justo en este antiguo hilo se trato un problema similar con ese televisor, a lo mejor se encuentra algo entre la data aportada

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/problemas-tv-oki-tvv32t2-120364/

Suerte con la cuestión desde ya


----------



## diodoman

Gracias por responder y por la info, aporto lo que me pedís y te comento algo de lo que me pregunta "skynetronics": el Mosfet le cambié porque segun ví en algunos videos, no me daba un valor correcto y no "disparaba", pero no estaba en corto, porque en ninguna medición entre las patas me dio 0 o muy baja Resistencia, pero después vi otro vídeo donde el tío decía que era mejor tener un medidor de Mosfet o fuente externa para alimentar el transistor (nosé si era la pata Gate u otra) con +V de la que mete el polímetro en modo "comprobador de diodos".
 - ¿Qué voltajes tenías antes y después de cambiar el MOSFET?: En esto no puedo ser muy concreto, pero creo que antes de cambiar el Mosfet "Q803", no llegaba ningún voltaje al primario del "choper" y creo que tampoco a los Mosfets que hay antes: Q813 y 814. Antes de cambiar el Q803 (es el STP9NK50ZFP) tenia 352V en la pata 2 (es el "Drain") y 0V en las otras 2 y con el nuevo igual, asi que no sé si haría algo con el cambio, el caso es que ahora tengo estos voltajes en cada pata del primario: 1=0V, 2=0V, 3=Fluctúa entre 900 y 1000V, 4= No hay pata, 5=130V aprox., 6=0V, 7=0V, 8=0V.


----------



## skynetronics

Que el MOSFET no se dispare se puede deber a una falla del MOSFET, del PWM que le genera los pulsos o de componentes aledaños que estén desvalorizados.

Vamos por parte:

1) Rara esa medición entre 900v-1000v en el chopper, seguramente no estás midiendo bien el voltaje. Cuando hagas mediciones en el primario, usa como referencia a tierra el terminal negativo del condensador más grande (según el esquemático C819). Cuando hagas mediciones en el secundario, la tierra del multímetro va en los puntos donde van los tornillos cuando fijas la fuente al chassis del TV. Eso corresponde a la tierra fría.

2) Mide el voltaje entre los extremos de C819 (el condensador más grande). ¿Qué voltaje te arroja? ¿Es estable u oscila?

3) Mide los voltajes del secundario en el conector PL812. Es probable que allí sólo tengas los 3.3v y los 5v de la fuente stand-by. Anota por acá los voltajes que te arroje.

Todas estas mediciones *hazlas con la fuente en tu banco de trabajo, es decir, con la fuente retirada del chassis del TV*.

Con esa información seguimos.


----------



## diodoman

Voltajes actuales en funcionamiento y en Stanby de Q813 y Q814 (también son STP9NK50ZFP): 
 * Q813: Pata del medio= 387V / Pata izqda: Fluctúa entre 380 y 450V aprox. / Pata dcha: Fluctúa entre 900 y 950V aprox. En Stanby: 352V en pata del medio y 0V en las otras dos patas. Lo de la fluctuación, al primer contacto de las bornas del polímetro con las patas o terminales marca 1000V, creo que esto no es normal o mi polímetro barato está mal. 
 * Q814: Pata del medio= Fluctúa entre 870V y 950V / Pata izqda: 0V. / Pata dcha: 0V. En Stanby: todas a 0V.
Otra cosa que veréis en las fotos es que tengo el *conector* de la *botonera* desconectado, tranquilos que las *mediciones* las hice con él *conectado*. Es para que vierais (en la foto de las pistas) que tuve que hacer puentes en las pistas del conector porque estaba suelto, además si os fijáis en el extremo superior izquierdo (entrada alimentación CA) de la placa de la fuente, veréis como una quemadura producida por el chispazo de un corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
No se hasta que punto es aconsejable medir en los transistores sin que corra riesgo el polímetro. Debe estar bien protegido.
Quizas la oscilación la traduzca en esa medida "pulsante".

Saludos.


----------



## diodoman

De masa uso disipadores de transistores mosfet del primario. 
En el C819 creo que ya medí voltaje y creo que tenia 300V y pico.
Otra cosa, decían en el *hilo* de mi misma TV OKI que a puesto el forero "*hellfire4*", que en el primario de la fuente hay tres *resistencias SMD* R817-818-819.. en serie de *619K* que se alteran de valor, pero yo las quité, medí y tenían su valor, pero midiendo puestas (sin tensión claro está) marcaban 400K y pico, nosé si podría ser porque hay condensadores SMD alrededor o porque de verdad se alteran de valor con tensión.
Al medir los Mosfets con esos Voltajes tan altos en C.Continua con fluctuaciones u oscilaciones pulsantes, en el display del polímetro la cifra aparecía separada por puntos así: 9.0.0.
En fin, mañana os comento que en España ya es hora de dormir.


----------



## skynetronics

No uses como tierra los disipadores, no siempre van conectados a la tierra caliente (o fría según sea el caso). *Usa como referencia a tierra del primario el negativo del condensador más grande*. *En el secundario, las aureolas donde van los tornillos*.

Tal como te lo dice el amigo Pinchavalvulas, medir el voltaje en los MOSFET que hacen de llave de paso al chopper o medir el chopper mismo puede ser riesgoso para tu multímetro, debido a las altas frecuencias que allí se manejan.

Las resistencias que dices no deberían ser el problema por ahora. Me interesa que otorgues la información que te pedí con las mediciones concretas de los voltajes del condensador más grande y en los pines del conector PL812. 

Con eso seguimos.


----------



## diodoman

*skynetronics* aquí lo que me pediste: 
* Voltaje entre los extremos del *C819* (el condensador más grande): En Stanby 352V y en marcha 387V de voltaje estable, pero si cojo la pata negativa de punto de masa y mido los Mosfets, el voltaje que mide mi polimetro sigue oscilando y marcando voltajes exagerados. 
* Voltajes en el conector *PL812*: igual que las que dices 3,3 y 5V.
- Otra cosa que se me olvidó deciros es que en la *placa* grande (donde están los procesadores, sintonizador, conectores, etc..., llamada "*Main*" creo por lo que leí) toco algunos *componentes* y están un poco *calientes*, lo que quiere decir que pasa voltaje a esa placa, etc...
- Respecto al comentario anterior sobre "cambiar componentes usar una *lampara en serie*", te quería preguntar algo porque yo he visto de usarla para reparar, pero no la he usado nunca: ¿Para qué sirve y cómo hay que usarla para reparar?


----------



## skynetronics

Por lo que describes, al parecer tu problema está en la mainboard y no en la fuente de poder. Si en C819 tienes de forma estable 350v en stand-by y aproximadamente 390v en modo potencia (encendido), nos da el indicador de que el PFC y el primario están trabajando bien.

La oscilación de voltaje en los MOSFET se debe a que probablemente la fuente se está protegiendo y está impidiendo que le entregue los voltajes a la mainboard ya que aparentemente ésta tiene un cortocircuito.

Lo que harás ahora es lo siguiente. 

1) En la fuente de poder retirada del TV *(obviamente sin la mainboard conectada a ella)*, unirás con un puente el pin 4 de PL812 (VCC_3V3_ON) con el pin 10 del mismo conector (+3V3STBY). Al hacer esto, estarás simulando el pulso de encendido. Con ello, deberían aparecerte todos los voltajes en el secundario de forma estable. Mide bien los voltajes según ya te he recomendado. En caso de estar todos los voltajes bien, ya nos haría descartar un problema en la fuente de poder.

2) Saca la tarjeta mainboard del TV y con el multímetro en la escala más baja de resistencia medirás continuidad entre todas las entradas de voltaje a la mainboard (3.3v y 5v en referencia a GND, que es la tierra fría). Si te llegase a pitar el multímetro, quiere decir que tienes la mainboard con un cortocircuito entre esos pines y tendrás que repararla o bien, reemplazarla.

Respecto a la lámpara en serie lo diré de manera breve, pero busca más información (hay mucha). Básicamente sirve para que cuando cambies componentes en una fuente de poder, y al volver a enchufarla, si la lámpara se ilumina al máximo, esto quiere decir que en tu fuente persiste el cortocircuito, pero al mismo tiempo, impide que se fundan los componentes que reemplazaste, ya que el consumo se está yendo a la lámpara y no a los componentes que reemplazaste.


----------



## diodoman

Hola de nuevo, perdonar por la espera, pero estuve reparando varios problemas en el hardware de mi pc.
Realicé el puente entre los pines que me dices (antes desconecté todos los conectores que van a la "main") y enchufé la fuente "en vacío", es decir, sola, pero no llegan los voltajes ni al primario. En C819 ya no tengo estables los 350V, ahora varia entre 350 y 375V, al igual que en la pata 2 del Q803 y Q813, ya sea con botonera conectada o no. 
Esto quiere decir que hay avería en la fuente o que hice algo mal?
Y lo de la "lampara" en serie, creo que busqué información hace mucho tiempo, sí hay bastante. Pues si hace falta para diagnosticar avería o corto en la fuente, lo probaré.


----------



## skynetronics

Con la fuente en vacío mide el voltaje en C819 *sin simular ningún pulso*. ¿Te sigue oscilando? ¿Qué voltaje tienes allí? ¿Sigues teniendo los voltajes de 3.3v y 5v stand-by en PL812?

Si simulas un pulso con un puente entre el voltaje stand-by y PS-ON *no puede estar conectada la mainboard.*


----------



## diodoman

OK perdona, me confundí, sin generar pulso como dices *[[[*con los cables de la botonera conectados en sus respectivos conectores, sin pulsar botón encendido botonera, ni pulsar botón de cambiar de canal PR+o-*]]]* no oscila el voltaje y en *C819* tengo 356Vcc. Evidentemente en el conector PL812 no tengo voltajes si no la tengo encendida de la botonera. Si enciendo y cambio de canal (generando pulsos) ya cambia la cosa, ya varían u oscilan los voltajes y en el conector *PL812* en el *pin-1* (tendría que tener 5Vcc) me varia de 2.2 a 4.7Vcc aprox., y en el *pin-5* (tendría que tener los 3.3Vcc) no llega nada 0V.
Otra cosa, todavía no he comprobado si hay cortos en los conectores de la Main, lo compruebo o hay que hacer o comprobar otra cosas en la fuente con los voltajes que tengo?


----------



## skynetronics

A ver, para ser más claro. *Saca la fuente de tu TV, y enchúfala sola en tu banco de trabajo, solo debe tener el cable que va al enchufe y nada más.*

En esas condiciones, mide C819 y todos los voltajes de salida y anota por acá todo lo que te salga.

Lo que no sé de tu fuente es si el PFC se activa solo o debes simularle el pulso de PS-ON. En las fuentes Samsung se activa solo el PFC *cuando la fuente no la tienes conectada a nada mas* (es decir, con sólo enchufarla, en el filtro principal ya tienes 390v y los voltajes del secundario), pero hasta el momento no he visto una fuente Vestel (como la tuya), y por eso mismo desconozco su principio de funcionamiento. Por eso necesito que saques tu fuente y hagas la prueba que te digo.


----------



## diodoman

Eso hice, además de lo que digo en mi anterior mensaje. En esas condiciones en C819 tengo como decía 350V y pico. Voltajes de salida o en el primario no hay. Alomejor el PFC necesita pulso o hay componentes que están mal *[*comprobaré 2 condensadores cuadrados que hay justo antes del primario pero no creo que por eso no llegue voltaje a ningún terminal del primario del "choper"*]*, no sé si serán *(*no tengo ahora mismo el esquema en el PC*)* los que me indicaste que retirase en los primeros mensajes: C877 y C878.


----------



## skynetronics

Bueno, nos avisas cómo te fue. 

Lo que me parece raro es que en el #11 dices que con el TV en marcha tienes cerca de 390v en C819, lo que me da el indicador que tu PFC hasta ese punto estaba trabajando bien.

Si en la main tienes componentes calientes es probable que tengas un corto ahí. Como norma práctica, cuando uno usa el "dedómetro", tendrías que ser capaz de mantener el dedo en el integrado o componente sospechoso sin necesidad de retirar tu dedo. Si ya está demasiado caliente y te obliga a retirarlo de ahí, tienes un problema en ese componente o en algún otro que esté ocasionando un cortocircuito.


----------



## diodoman

Hola de nuevo, feliz año y reparaciones. Skynetronics: sabe ya si el PFC se activa solo o hay que simular el pulso de PS-ON? *Comprobé* muchos *condensadores* de la *fuente*, pero soldados a la placa y midiendo resistencia en vez de capacidad, porque no tengo un multímetro con "capacímetro". Con esa simple medición creo que la mayoría daba R muy alta y ninguno muy baja R o en corto. Otra cosa importante que hice fue *comproba*r si había algún *corto* en los *conectores* de entrada a la *Main* como me pediste en el *#12* y te indico los *pines* de los conectores que son *masa* o están en *corto* [conectores vistos de frente como en foto fuente+Main del *#5* y contando pines de derecha a izquierda]: *PL951*: pin 1. *PL852*: pines del 4 al 7. *PL853*: pines 1, 2 y 7.* PL851*: pines 1 y 2. *PL601*: pin 1. *PL602*: pin 2. Quiero destacar que no tengo el *esquema* de la *Main* y que parece difícil ver que pines van a masa o componentes porque esa placa tiene varias capas creo. Tengo fotos en el móvil de la *Main* por abajo, luego las subo si hace falta. Revisé las *soldaduras* de los *conectores* y a simple vista moviendo conectores estaban bien.


----------



## skynetronics

Difícil que logres encontrar el esquema, habría que ver por el número de parte. Respecto a averiguar si el PFC se activa sólo o si tiene resistencias pull-up como en el caso de Samsung (de activación automática), la verdad es que no tengo respuesta para eso, ya que hasta ahora no he reparado fuentes Vestel como la que tienes tú. Quizás alguien más te pueda ayudar.

Si ya detectaste un error en la fuente en base a mediciones con y sin carga, y si no tienes la experiencia y conocimientos en fuentes conmutadas, lo más lógico es reemplazar la tarjeta. Yo como electrónico - y estoy seguro que muchos colegas también piensan así - trato de no reemplazar tarjetas a menos que:

1) La falla de la fuente o mainboard sea catastrófica;
2) No sea factible o viable económicamente encontrar los repuestos;
3) Si no hay suficiente información técnica de reemplazos;

Salvo en estos casos, intento reparar la tarjeta tanto como me sea posible. En tu caso, sería más fiable cambiar la tarjeta averiada.

Suerte.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
Como dice el amigo skynetronics, los que nos dedicamos (o no hemos dedicado alguna vez) a esto, tendemos a ser cabezotas y tratar de reparar lo nuestro, aunque tardemos meses (o en mi caso años).
  El problema es mientras te tienes que hacer con otro tv y necesitas espacio.

Revisaste si valía el esquema de la 17PW20-1 que había en el post indicado por jellfire4 ??
Lo vuelvo a subir por si acaso.

Saludos.


----------



## percevaq

Buenas tardes:

La fuente de alimentación del OKI TVB32F-LED1 es la que veis en la foto. Led rojo, le doy al power y led en verde. Todas las salidas de tensión están correctas salvo la de 24v que no me da voltaje. Si mido el regulador que hay a la salida del transformador, me esta dando un voltaje que no tiene nada que ver, unos 3v. Lo que no se como se tiene que medir el voltaje a la salida del transformador. En la entrada mido y tengo unos 320v pero en la salida me da un voltaje muy pequeño y no se si lo estoy midiendo bien.

Un saludo y gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Evidentemente tenés un problema con los 24 V

Te he movido al tema de los OKI , fijate si algún diagrama de fuente de aquí te sirve.

Saludos !


----------



## diodoman

Hola de nuevo, hace poco haciendo limpieza en casa volví a sacar la TV OKI tvv32t2 con intención de tirarla, pero antes busqué a ver si había mas anuncios en varias webs que vendieran la placa de la fuente por separado, la mainboard, etc... Hay bastantes sitios donde comprar esos modelos de placas por separado, pero claro, para no comprar la fuente y la main, volví hacer mediciones en la fuente (modelo: 17PW20.1) para descartar tener problemas en ella porque en su día, no salí de dudas, principalmente por no saber diagnosticar la avería y medir cualquier componente de cualquier etapa..., en vez de asegurarme y medir primero que tuviera todos los voltajes que ponen en el esquema, en los conectores que van a la main y dejé olvidada la reparación de esta tv...

                                                   Por tanto los resultados de mis nuevas mediciones en la fuente son: 

* Procedimiento e incidencias de mediciones con la *fuente conectada* a la *main*: 
 - Enciendo la tv, se enciende led de Stanby (lleva 2 leds y parece que lucen con toda su intensidad), en la botonera pulso botón de cambiar de canal y se apagan los leds, en los conectores de salida (PL801, 802, 803, etc...) de las tensiones de la fuente tengo todos los voltajes que hay en el esquema en cada conector y pin o pines (24V, 3'3, 2'8 creo en vez d 2'5, 33, 12 y 5) y de vez en cuando se oye sonido durante 1segundo o menos (de ruido blanco), toco con el dedo varios circuitos integrados de la main y al tocar el procesador grande del centro de la placa, noto que quema bastante, tanto que al cabo de varios segundos tengo que retirar el dedo para no quemarme, y tras 5 minutos o menos se vuelve a encender el led d Stanby, el procesador se enfría y ya no tengo todos los voltajes en los conectores de la fuente (que me acuerde, por lo menos los 24V ya no salen...)

* Mediciones en conectores de salida con la *main* y botonera *desconectadas* de la fuente (en vacío, pero con el puente echo entre el pin 4 y 10 del conector PL812...): 
 - En PL801 y PL802 parece qe tengo los 24V pero no lo puedo saber con precisión porque el valor que mide mi polimetro* fluctúa *y como mucho veo que llega a 21'5 aprox., luego en PL802 en el pin 11 y 12 no tengo los 2'8 y 3'3V que tenia con la main conectada. 
En PL803 solo tengo en el pin 7 los 33V fluctuando y los 12 fijos en el pin 8 y ningún voltaje más en los otros pines del conector (en la main si habia voltajes en los pines del 1 al 4 y en el 6 creo). Y en PL812 y PL805 solo los 5V fluctuando entre los pines  1 al 3 y en el 13 o ultimo pin del conector.

Y en el condensador gordo de la fuente: C819, tengo los 380V fluctuando.


----------



## skynetronics

Lo que dices que el microprocesador te quema el dedo ya nos podría dar algún indicio de que tiene la falla en la main. Hay que aclarar que los microprocesadores trabajan con temperatura, pero cuando ya llegas al punto en que debes retirar el dedo ya tienes un problema allí.

Suerte.


----------



## diodoman

Entonces: ¿La fuente estaría bien con los voltajes que tengo con la Main conectada y en vacío aunque no tenga todos los voltajes? A ver si me lo puedes confirmar o dime si tengo que medir otras cosas de la fuente o de otra manera, etc...


----------



## diodoman

¿Es normal que halla un hilo rojo suelto en el conector que va a la "tcon"? Aunque yo pienso que eso será así, cosas de fabricación, porque al parecer el cablecito rojo tiene un trocito de cinta en la punta y no hay ningún trozo suelto en la manguera de cablecitos  que va o viene a la Main.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y ese mismo cable en el otro extremo de la manguera ?


----------



## diodoman

Revisé los hilos que van de un conector a otro y ese no aparece en el otro conector, ni está entre la manguera como dije, por tanto supongo que será un fallo de fabricación, etc...


----------



## diodoman

Otra cosa que le pasa (no sé si sera fallo de la Main, etc..) es que con el mando a distancia no hace nada, es decir, que siempre tengo que mandar pulso de encendido/ cambio de canal (Pr+ o-) con los botones de la botonera, a pesar que el mando es el original y le puse pilas nuevas, etc. Pero no tengo un comprobador de mandos ni uno universal a mano... ¿Puede ser otro fallo de la Main por posiblement tener otra avería? ¿Que hace la placa/modulo "TCON"? ¿Puede influir en que la tv no se encienda, no salga imagen ni sonido, etc...?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate con la cámara del celular si el control remoto emite una lucecita violeta . . .


----------



## diodoman

OK, lo comprobaré, gracias.


----------



## diodoman

Esa prueba o truco tan sencillo para comprobar mandos a distancia me ha servido para comprobar que el mando original de la tv OKI tvv32t2 que tengo con avería, no funciona porque no emitía luz violeta al pulsar cualquier botón. En cambio lo probé con el mando de otra tv led y sí funcionó al emitir luz violeta al pulsar los botones...


----------



## frica

¿No emite luz pulses el botón que pulses? ¿aunque presiones más fuerte? 
Un problema común en los mandos a distancia es grasa entre el teclado de silicona y la PBC que impide un contacto adecuado. Aunque si no te funciona NINGUNA tecla, aún presionando con fuerza, entonces sospecho que quizá el problema sea otro. ¿problema en las conexiones de alimentación del mando?¿problemas en el LED emisor de luz?


----------



## diodoman

No, aunque pulse la mayoría de botones, ni aunque me deje el dedo presionando. Tendría que abrir el mando para ver la mierda que tiene porque en otros mandos ya me pasó eso, pero fallaba algún botón en concreto, no todos, o la mayoría como en este mando.


----------



## frica

Claro, si le fallan todos los botones puede ser otro el problema. No obstante no estaría de más abrirlo y limpiar con alcohol isopropílico la PCB y con lavavajilla la pieza de silicona con las teclas. Luego montas y compruebas si el comportamiento ha mejorado. 

Por cierto, ¿el LED en ningún momento enciende? Quería confirmar si el LED es el que tiene el problema o no. Si en ningún momento se enciende el LED emisor de infrarojo, pueden ser dos cosas a mi entender:

1) El circuito de la PCB no se cierra al pulsar un botón,
2) el LED está en mal estado

Para testar el LED coloca tu multímetro en posición de diodo y coloca las pruebas en polarización directa (prueba negra en negativo del LED y prueba roja en positivo del LED). El LED debería encenderse (utiliza el móvil para confirmar que se encience).


----------



## diodoman

Ya lo hice ayer, el led estaba bien..., el problema era el oxido que tenia uno de los terminales/muelle de las pilas, que impedía el contacto de la pila.


----------



## nicaelo

robertogg dijo:


> Hola
> 
> El problema que a mi se me ha dado en éste modelo de TV es que se encontraba en cortocircuito uno de los dos diodos de rectificación de la tensión de 24 V. Ésto provocaba que se activada la señal de protección de la fuente de Standby e impedía que arrancara la fuente de +150 V y de +24 V.
> 
> Un saludo.



Cuales diodos haz cambiado ? Estoy luchando con ésta fuente y no lo consigo, cambié todos los condensadores y algo mas y no llega 24 V no se por que, he mirado algún corto pero nada, *los 3 V y  5 V los tengo el standby, cuando doy al mando baja poco la intensidad del led por 2 segundos, *cambié de todo y sigue lo mismo. Cambié las 3 resistencias y nada, sigue igual, me da la impresión que tengo una problema muy gordo y que jamás va a sonar.


----------



## Cazador002

Hola tengo una tvoki32tit necesito ayuda.
Estaba tocando la tv reinicie la eeprom , ahora no detecta xbox one o ps4 ninguna consola por hdmi (solo sonido) , la pc si la detecta necesito ayuda.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Yo creo que vas a tener que reprogramar la memoria.


----------



## Cazador002

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo creo que vas a tener que reprogramar la memoria.


Hola , cómo  reprogramo la memoria ? , es que nose nada de televisores.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Para empezar necesitas un programador de memorias, me parece que ese TV usa una EEPROM I2C del tipo 24C64
Si tienes una computadora con puerto serial puedes hacer un sencillo programador para el PonyProg
Si no, puedes usar el CH341 que es por puerto USB, sencillo y económico.

Algo importante:
Necesitas saber el modelo de tarjeta que usa el TV y buscar en la red el archivo binario (DUMP) para regrabar la EEPROM
Localiza la memoria en la tarjeta, retírala, *realiza una copia* con el programador, borra los datos y reprogramala.
Busca tutoriales sobre cómo grabar memorias EEPROM o SPI Flash por Internet.

Adjunto un Dump que posiblemente te pueda servir.
Si no, será necesario que proporciones correctamente el modelo del TV, número de tarjeta y tipo de memoria.


----------



## Lurgabe

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Para empezar necesitas un programador de memorias, me parece que ese TV usa una EEPROM I2C del tipo 24C64
> Si tienes una computadora con puerto serial puedes hacer un sencillo programador para el PonyProg
> Si no, puedes usar el CH341 que es por puerto USB, sencillo y económico.
> 
> Algo importante:
> Necesitas saber el modelo de tarjeta que usa el TV y buscar en la red el archivo binario (DUMP) para regrabar la EEPROM
> Localiza la memoria en la tarjeta, retírala, *realiza una copia* con el programador, borra los datos y reprogramala.
> Busca tutoriales sobre cómo grabar memorias EEPROM o SPI Flash por Internet.
> 
> Adjunto un Dump que posiblemente te pueda servir.
> Si no, será necesario que proporciones correctamente el modelo del TV, número de tarjeta y tipo de memoria.




Ya sé que han pasado unos años pero resucito este hilo.

Tengo una tele de un cliente y por lo que hace me da que es un problema de firm, ya me pasó algo similar con una TD Systems con placa Vestel que resolví actualizando el firm, después de volverme loco con la placa de alimentación. Con ésta he buscado y rebuscado y no he encontrado nada. Es una OKI V32B-H y por lo que sé es Motherboard Vestel 20502675 (17MB37-2) ¿Pudieras tener el firmware por ahí para pasármelo? Si fuera el archivo de instalación por USB sería genial. Me paso pidiendo cosas


----------



## D@rkbytes

Lurgabe dijo:


> ¿Pudieras tener el firmware por ahí para pasármelo?


Saludos.
No dispongo de los archivos que requieres, ya que ese tipo de TV no se distribuyen en mi país.
Por lo que sé sobre esas tarjetas es que algo se puede hacer vía USART por hyperterminal o con la herramienta MStar ISP Utility
Esa información viene en el *manual de servicio*.


----------



## Lurgabe

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Saludos.
> No dispongo de los archivos que requieres, ya que ese tipo de TV no se distribuyen en mi país.
> Por lo que sé sobre esas tarjetas es que algo se puede hacer vía USART por hyperterminal o con la herramienta MStar ISP Utility
> Esa información viene en el *manual de servicio*.


Mil gracias por contestarme tan amablemente. Intentaré lo que me dices.


----------

